# Hiding cowboy boots in jeans?



## BeatMonger (May 18, 2016)

I've been trying lately to solve my biggest clothing-related problem. I have a great pair of black suede cowboy boots (which I got for their resemblance to Beatle boots), but I haven't yet figured out how to make them work with my jeans. I'm generally wearing Levis 527s (slim bootcut), and I like the general fit on my legs, but they tend to bunch up and show the tops of the boot shafts all too clearly. 

How do I get my jeans to hide my boot shafts while still fitting slim? 

I have a couple ideas. One is to buy shorter jeans (I normally wear 30x34, so I'll try 30x32) to see if the excess length is what's causing them to bunch up. I also want to try on some Wrangler extra-rigid jeans to see if they do the trick. But what do you think?

If it helps to put it out there, I'm trying to dress as much like one of the Beatles as possible. So if anyone here is on the same mission, please tell me what you've learned.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, but just fair warning- this may be the only non-snarky answer you get in this thread. If you're wearing slim jeans and the boots are suede, the jeans are probably riding up due to the nature of the material. I wear raw denim Wrangler 13MWZs with leather Ariats and though the denim is "stacked" (normal length is 32", for jeans to be worn with boots I get 34"), it doesn't ride up. 

My non snarky suggestion is that you probably need to find a wider boot it so the fabric doesn't stick to the texture of the boot shaft. 

My snarky suggestion is to ditch the suede boots altogether- nothing personal, but black suede "cowboy" boots sound horrible (certainly don't wear them in Texas lol). Also, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Beatles helped popularize Chelsea boots- I don't recall a picture of them in cowboy boots.

in any case, Streetwear and Denim over at Styleforum may be a better resource for you- you won't find much love for jeans around here, but certainly none for suede cowboy boots.


----------



## expressingmyself (Jun 16, 2010)

If it's the Beatles look you seek, might I recommend a pair of Skechers.


----------



## BeatMonger (May 18, 2016)

Responding to your snarkier suggestion, they are the plainest narrow round toe suede cowboy boots I've found (enough that most people just think they're fancy shoes), and the alternative was to shell out $250 + shipping for boots from England whose fit and quality I couldn't test.

Yes, the Beatles really wore chelsea boots, but the mid-calf kind are impossible to find for men in the US. However, they DID wear cowboy boots in their very earliest days before they were put into mod clothes.

And if it's any consolation, I won't be getting near Texas any time soon.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't recall the Beatles wearing wranglers or cowboy boots.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My thoughts are captured in orange fury's post #2. When wearing western boot designs fitted with a higher heel, the solution is to extend the length of the inseam of your trousers to compensate for the height of the boot heels.  You might also consider opting for a more generously fitted jeans design.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> You might also consider opting for a more generously fitted jeans design.


This makes sense to me. It might also work to remove the nap on the upper portions of the boots that he wants to hide, anyway. I am probably as favorably disposed toward both jeans and cowboy boots as anyone here, and I wear the combination often enough. However, the OP's approach is original, to say the least.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

there is no love loss with me and denim, but the 527 that I wore while in High School 2000-2004 need to be burned. They were bad jeans then, and worse jeans now.


----------



## expressingmyself (Jun 16, 2010)

The original poster's 527 looks vastly more suited to adult life -- his are the slim boot cut version.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

with Levi's 527 means the exact same thing slim bootcut which means they taper to about mid calf then they get wider. The only difference in the two above pictures are the wash of the denim.


----------



## expressingmyself (Jun 16, 2010)

Dmontez said:


> with Levi's 527 means the exact same thing slim bootcut which means they taper to about mid calf then they get wider. The only difference in the two above pictures are the wash of the denim.


I stand corrected! My ability to distinguish is clearly lacking -- washes aside, these all look like different cuts to me! https://www.levi.com/US/en_US/category/men/jeans/fitnumber/527-boot-cut/ Can you tell I don't wear jeans?


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think the problem is the jeans. It's the boots. They are not made to be work with slim jeans. I'd replace them with proper Chelsea boots if you like that sort of look.

https://www.rmwilliams.com.au/men/footwear/boots
https://shop.nordstrom.com/c/mens-chelsea-boot?origin=leftnav
https://us.topman.com/en/tmus/produ...lack-leather-chelsea-boots-5418912?bi=0&ps=20
https://us.topman.com/en/tmus/produ...dson-black-leather-chelsea-5325760?bi=0&ps=20
https://us.topman.com/en/tmus/produ...black-suede-chelsea-boots-5489489?bi=40&ps=20


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

And, fyi:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Picture 5 and 6 are interesting to me: They go from VERY flamboyant cowboy boots with pants tucked into the shaft to a modest black suede Chelsea boot, in a years time.

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...rison-20110902/the-beatles-early-days-0974447

on another note, I absolutely hate advertisements on websites, particularly ones that will put an advertisement where your cursor is and force you to click on the page to scroll back to the content making you click the advertisement.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

There is absolutely nothing wrong, "off" or untraditional about suede cowboy boots! "Roughout" is the more common term, and they are very traditional. The black coloration is less common, but if Lucchese makes black roughout cowboy boots--and they do--they are okay in my book!

I should think the root of your problem lies in the cut of your jeans, but if you spend a lot of time sitting, your pant cuffs are likely to get hung up in in the boot tops with some frequency, regardless.

For the record, I wore cowboy boots most of the time for many years--a legacy of my years in Texas--so I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong, "off" or untraditional about suede cowboy boots! "Roughout" is the more common term, and they are very traditional. The black coloration is less common, but if Lucchese makes black roughout cowboy boots--and they do--they are okay in my book!


Just because Lucchese makes em, dont mean you should wear em.

I was born and raised in Texas. I have not once in my life noticed a pair of suede boots, you see down here we don't call em "cowboy boots" they are just boots, the same way my Alden tanker boots aren't "non-cowboy boots" they are just boots. If you have to call them cowboy boots, you probably shouldn't be wearing them.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I never got down to Corpus, so I don't know what they wore or wear there, but roughout boots were certainly common in West Texas when I was living there. However, maybe things have changed. It has been quite a spell since I last saw Lubbock in my rearview mirror.

Cogitating over this matter, I called a good friend of mine. He is a Texan's Texan--lived all his life (76 years) in the Good Old Lone State--comes from generations of Texans. His family has been there ever since the days of the Republic. He concurred with me that roughout cowboy boots were common and classics. As for the business of not calling them "cowboy boots," just "boots," he said that was total BS! Everybody he knew always called them "cowboy boots," he said, and added than in East Texas, where he now lives, if you spoke about "boots," folks would probably think you were referring to work boots or maybe to "duck huntin' boots."


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> I was born and raised in Texas. I have not once in my life noticed a pair of suede boots, you see down here we don't call em "cowboy boots" they are just boots, the same way my Alden tanker boots aren't "non-cowboy boots" they are just boots. If you have to call them cowboy boots, you probably shouldn't be wearing them.


Same here. I've lived in Houston all my life and Huntsville for 6 years, and I don't think I've ever seen (or maybe just not noticed) suede boots. The options were always leather for work boots, ostrich/snakeskin/shark/etc for dress boots (depending on what level you had risen to in O&G, usually). The terminology is definitely regional though- boots were always just boots to us- but everyone I've known from out of state refers to them as cowboy boots.

not saying you're wrong though JL- I rarely made it out to west Texas (I travelled to Alpine quite a bit in grad school, but that was about it), so it may very well be a regional thing.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> I was born and raised in Texas. I have not once in my life noticed a pair of suede boots, you see down here we don't call em "cowboy boots" they are just boots, the same way my Alden tanker boots aren't "non-cowboy boots" they are just boots. If you have to call them cowboy boots, you probably shouldn't be wearing them.


This is BS. Even die-hard Texans delineate between cowboy boots, work boots, and hunting boots. As for those things that RogerP and Momsdoc wear....I don't think most Texans have much use for those.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

FLMike said:


> This is BS. Even die-hard Texans delineate between cowboy boots, work boots, and hunting boots. As for those things that RogerP and Momsdoc wear....I don't think most Texans have much use for those.


you'd be surprised, but the only time I've ever heard the words "cowboy boots" are when it comes from a non-native. Often times what you call work boots, and hunting boots are the same. The one that I will concede are snake boots, which are just boots with a longer shaft designed for the pants to be worn inside the shaft. https://www.krsaddleshop.com/Moccasin-Toe-Leather-Snake-Boots


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Suede cowboy boots, boots, cowboy boots. Words are for clarification. Use as many as needed. It's really that simple. Suede has been around for a long time. Don't think anyone has been around long enough to say that Suede hasn't been used everywhere in Texas. Fads come and go. What young person can adequately say what has come around the bend? A strange argument.

Jean shapes come and go. Pick one that fits you, your boots and the style you are after.


----------

